# Gerald, avez-vous le Chausson?



## Rapide561

Gerald and Annie

Have you got it yet?

Russell


----------



## artona

Hi Russell

He should have got it yesterday, can't believe he has not reported in yet. It must be good   


stew


----------



## Rapide561

*Garald's new 'van*

Failing that, Gerand and Annie have gone to Lake Garda!

Russell


----------



## artona

Hi Russell

Nah, he loves that school of his too much :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## RedSonja

They are probably staying out as long as they can. Gerald is checking the storage out and checking wether all the wine will fit and Annie is hopefully taking it easy enjoying the Chausson. I bet he will be on here as soon as he gets home. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561

*New van and Lake Garda*



artona said:


> Hi Russell
> 
> Nah, he loves that school of his too much :lol: :lol:
> 
> stew


There are plenty of schools at Garda!

Russell


----------



## tokkalosh

Gerald is online now so expect we will hear soon


----------



## geraldandannie

:lol: Thanks for the interest!

Yes, we picked it up yesterday morning, and adjourned to a CL nearby (just in case :roll: ) When we chugged into the field, who was there but Spacerunner (June and John) who got us into this Chausson lark in the first place. They'd made the trip to give us moral support (and answer my stupid questions :lol: )

We had a lovely night, we shared a 'container' of local cider with them, played trivial pursuit, and got too hot with our 'proper' heating. Watched the Grand Prix whilst laying in bed this morning, and generally had a great time.

Chugged back home this afternoon - pleased with over 27mpg at 65-70mph on the cruise control. Beautiful drive - quiet, smooth, powerful.

We just about squeezed it through the gates into the back garden - a bit tighter than with the Pollensa :roll: But it's there, and sitting very pretty.

So, we're very pleased, and looking forward to 2 weeks when we go to the NEC and then beyond. Pictures to follow in a few minutes  

Gerald


----------



## artona

Hi

_Pictures to follow in a few minutes_ Hurry up  

stew


----------



## geraldandannie

artona said:


> Hurry up


Sorry :roll:

:: click ::

Gerald


----------



## tokkalosh

Excellent Gerald  

Hope you and Annie will have many happy travels


----------



## Telbell

Congrats :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Looks lovely, Gerald. I hope you have a lot of fun in her and she gives you a string of good memories.

Just one thing - take that yellow "tape" off the rear number plate so it reads the same as the front ones do ;-)

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie

Thanks for the nice comments. We're well chuffed with it  

Oh, and Dave - what front number plate?  

Gerald


----------



## DABurleigh

Now don't forget that every so often I do spike these naive concepts of internet privacy with certain PMs ;-)

Dave


----------



## artona

Hi

Are you listening Mr Gerald Sir


stew


----------



## geraldandannie

Listening to what, Stew? :? 

Sorry - crashed out last night. Up too early yesterday to watch Lewis Hamilton win the world championship - waste of time, that was   

Gerald


----------



## Spacerunner

An excellent evening's entertainment Gerald and Annie. Was in a perpetual state of 'deja vu', and terrified I was going to help myself to a can from the fridge without thinking! 

Shame they stuck your Chausson badge on the wrong side!!..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie

Spacerunner said:


> Shame they stuck your Chausson badge on the wrong side!!..... :lol: :lol:


 :lol: And that's not all - just finished uploading a few photos  

:: leaks and ripples ::

I'm disappointed that, despite my sending him links to the photos, videos and discussions in MHF, the 'technicians' at Highbridge assured Will that the Chausson Fiats were of a different design, and didn't have this problem. And it's mystifying that the van went for a PDI at 'Fiat' (somewhere) the week before last, and nothing was done.

Our good chum Will is getting an email tonight :evil: :evil:

Although we're upset and disappointed and angry, we still love the van. Apart from these faults, it's great.

Gerald


----------



## christopherobin

Gerald

I'm so sorry, that you have got rust like the rest of us with X250's

I had a Chausson Oddessy 78 until we traded it in, for a new Bessacarr July this year.

A good choice Chausson.

I hope it all sorts it's self out in the end, and Fiat come good.

Chris.


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi, Chris

I guess we're feeling a bit deflated at the moment, but we still love the thing, and like Chausson as a manufacturer. It's the Fiat bit of it that's faulty.

At least it's good to know there's a number of us on here, all in the same boat (as it were :lol: )

Gerald


----------

